# Two Pork Loins on the WSM



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, after doing the 4 for christmas I got an order for 2 for a birthday party.  They wanted the loins and the apole chutney.  Also have two crock pots of meatballs I am doing for the appetizers.   Got the WSM cranked up and chuggin along.  Just put on some Cheder cheese brats for lunch.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 22, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 22, 2007)

Looking good Man.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks great Bill, never done a loin on the WSM before. Might have to do that this weekend.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 22, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Looks great Bill, never done a loin on the WSM before. Might have to do that this weekend.



Brine them for 24 hours first.  I use the same brine that I do turkeys in.


Lunch is ready.


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 22, 2007)

your lunch looks awesome.


----------



## Finney (Feb 22, 2007)

What temp you cooking those loins "at" (WSM) and "to" (meat)?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 22, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> What temp you cooking those loins "at" (WSM) and "to" (meat)?



The dome temp is at 265-270.  I am going to bring the loins up to 145*.  The customer will then reheat.  I plan on slicing them and Vacume Seal them with some of the chutney.


----------



## Finney (Feb 22, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good.  How much you charge for those?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 22, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For this one I am probably losing my ARS.  Getting $100 for the 2 loins and the meatballs.  BUT, this is for a friend.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 22, 2007)

Pork Loins are done and resting.  Got one batch of meatballs done and the other is in the crock pot.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Feb 22, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip.....did you rub down the loins with anything special??


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 22, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip.....did you rub down the loins with anything special??



Yup, WRO.  That stuff goes great with the apple chutney  .


----------



## SteerCrazy (Feb 22, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks.....looks great


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 22, 2007)

MMMMMM Looks great Bill!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 22, 2007)

Sliced.  The pic is a little pinker than they are.  I cant find my new camera and had to use this old one.


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 22, 2007)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks great Bill, I'm sure your friend is gonna be happy! [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks real good Bill


----------



## john a (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice Bill, wish I had one here for dinner tonight.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks guys and gals.  I did get a chance to "test" the loin and it was very good.  The chutney is a great compliment to the pork.  At the end I threw a couple of boneless breasts on and smoked them for dinner.  Cut one up and put it on a salad.  MAN that was good.


----------



## Gary in VA (Feb 22, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Thanks guys and gals.  I did get a chance to "test" the loin and it was very good.  The chutney is a great compliment to the pork.  At the end I threw a couple of boneless breasts on and smoked them for dinner.  Cut one up and put it on a salad.  MAN that was good.




ohhhhhh ....he's mr Chutney now... wonder who gave him that idea...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 22, 2007)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2sloixhn]Thanks guys and gals.  I did get a chance to "test" the loin and it was very good.  The chutney is a great compliment to the pork.  At the end I threw a couple of boneless breasts on and smoked them for dinner.  Cut one up and put it on a salad.  MAN that was good.




ohhhhhh ....he's mr Chutney now... wonder who gave him that idea...[/quote:2sloixhn]

Yep, its true.  My buddy Gary turned me on to the recipie and the brine.  Thanks dude.


----------



## Gary in VA (Feb 22, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":29j2xhxv][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":29j2xhxv]Thanks guys and gals.  I did get a chance to "test" the loin and it was very good.  The chutney is a great compliment to the pork.  At the end I threw a couple of boneless breasts on and smoked them for dinner.  Cut one up and put it on a salad.  MAN that was good.




ohhhhhh ....he's mr Chutney now... wonder who gave him that idea...[/quote:29j2xhxv]

Yep, its true.  My buddy Gary turned me on to the recipie and the brine.  Thanks dude.[/quote:29j2xhxv]

 [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 22, 2007)

How about that chutney recipe being shared?


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 22, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> How about that chutney recipe being shared?



Here you go Puff....

http://tinyurl.com/3bykhk


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 22, 2007)

I love a good chutney with pork.

Yummy recipe thank you !!!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 22, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bruce.
I knew Bill had posted it I just didn't know where


----------

